# Bacon Tip



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I meant to post this on Doomsdave thread about kitchen essentials 
but can’t find the thread. 

I use a little bit of bacon on many things, soups, omelets, salads, lettuce
and tomato sandwiches to name just a few...

I always, always have bacon in the freezer. The freezer
is actually the safe zone. :biggrin2:

I just saw off what I need (with a bread knife ) then
return the rest to the freezer.


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

Hey Joann, that was MY thread!! I started it!! It was me!! All on my own. Nanner Nanner Boo Boo. 

Bacon is one of life's essential necessities. After all, it even comes before the egg. Have you ever heard anyone say Eggs and Bacon?

As much as I hate to say this, there is bad bacon. You can take over cook it, burn it to a wretched mass that even a dog would turn up it's nose at. 

Or you can buy some cheap, scrawny over salted, cheaply cured barely able to be called bacon. And no matter HOW you cook it, the only person who would eat it would be my idiot brother. (He is not a true idiot, he just acts that way.) 

Then there is the sublime, true bacon. A nice meaty, hand cured, nicely smoked, extra thick cut cooked in the oven until it is done just right BACON!. Something that works great with eggs, pancakes, BLT's and club sandwiches. Not to mention a Cobb, Wedge or even Spinach Salad.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Well, I guess I’m lucky I never had crummy bacon. 

Have you ever tried Panetta? It’s Italian bacon not (smoked)
I think regular bacon is more tasty than pancetta. 

Bacon is good with everything.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

I was looking for the tip to read something like: "Eat lots!!"


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

For the record...love the uncured stuff and I bake it on a cookie sheet and on a rack. Great that way.


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

We only buy bacon from the local butcher. You can't go back to pre-packaged after that spoilage... We once got bacon from Costco and we were so unhappy with how thin and ugly it was, plus no pepper... It's not the same if we try to pepper it ourselves. 

Anyway, we do about 3 pounds of bacon a week. Occasionally we'll pan fry it with a cast iron bacon press, which is really tasty, but we're kinda lazy. Oven at 400*F for 20ish minutes is good enough


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

The only pre-packed bacon I purchase is Nueske's. It us from Wisconsin and it is wonderful.









It is hard to find out here. But, there is a Whole Foods nearby and there bacon is pretty damn good. Plus they do a nice assortment of flavored bacon's. Peppered, Bourbon Brown Sugar, Double Smoked, Applewood Smoked, etc..

I buy a bunch of a flavor or two, cook it up in the oven. And then freeze what I don't eat. I use parchment paper to separate them into a group of 3. When I want them, I nuke em for about 30 seconds. Until they are hot enough.


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

My husband just loves when I randomly send a baggy of cooked bacon in his lunch. He eats it cold, but has to beat his boss off with a stick because she steals it if he doesn't keep an eye on her :vs_laugh:


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Bacon makes me glad I'm not Jewish . . . . :vs_cool:So good on so many things, or all by itself.

Great Great Grandma likes it too!


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Bacon is universal. 



My Dad's cat (inherited after Grandmother passed) would harass my Dad for his egg yolk remnants on his plate and bacon. My Dad's (and mine) favorite meal is breakfast so you know that he loved that cat as his last connection to his Mother.


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

My bride cuts up the bacon with scissors when she needs small pieces for a recipe. She really is a good cook. I had never seen anyone use scissors before. While I’m at it I’ll post one of her recipes. This is very simple and has an amazing flavor. She does not add the cranberries or sunflower seeds so I can’t vouch for that. I can tell you when we have company there is never any left over and the guests always compliment it. I suggest you use Hellman’s mayonnaise and the Wrights Applewood bacon for the first trial. Other people have made it and mentioned that when they changed the ingredients it was not as good.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Nobody doesn’t like a Bacon! :biggrin2:

Try this if you like peanut butter...
Hot Crispy Bacon on white bread generously smeared 
with Peanut Butter.


----------

